# Dinner and a Smoke



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

tonight I was craving beef!! Went to my local butcher and got a porterhouse for me and an 8 oz Fillet for my girl. Grilled to a perfect Medium Rare!!

Elena decided to hit the rack early so I lit up a God of Fire Double Robusto and had a little Blanton's Bourbon to go with it.

It was soooo nice! 

Bigfoot


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

You have no clue how much I hate you.

gah. No more midwest after college.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Ahhhhh... nothing like a big ole hunk of charred mammal flesh before consuming mass quantities of adult beverages and a great cigar. Excellent evening Brian!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Your living my fantasy... Not only do I wish I could eat like that, but smoke and drink like that too! HOLY HELL>


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

you know how to live


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

God of the CAO smokes a god of fire and eats the god of steaks... 


I wish I just had the cigar lol


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Holy crap! I miss having a butcher around. I have yet to find one in Vegas. 

What a great evening you had.


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Thought bigfoots were vegetarians?


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Jonjonmacky said:


> Your living my fantasy... Not only do I wish I could eat like that, but smoke and drink like that too! HOLY HELL>


Your to young to drink like that LOL


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Very nice Bigfoot! I got that cigar in the pass at the Dallas herf and it was very good! Gave one to sysrock this past Sat!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow. sounds like an awsome night


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm steak, :dribble:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Man after my own heart a Porterhouse and God of Fire


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm drooling over here!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

KhaoticMedic said:


> Thought bigfoots were vegetarians?


nahhh he eats people and spits them out


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

I saw the multiple horses on the Blanton's line. I'll have to save up for a bottle. Looks gooooooood!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I love the GOF. It is out of my price range but I was lucky enough to get one. Good job on the medium rare also. I can't respect anyone who eats steaks well done.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

I just had kolaches and a DP, does that count?


----------



## Network13 (Feb 29, 2008)

I don't know which one made me drool more, the steaks or the smoke:dribble:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

What a night!! Doesnt get much better!!!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Bigfoot, you know how to hook it up. Brilliant!

CD


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Now thats the life!!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

holy crap...now thats living...well done.


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Damn nice evening! Now I wish I had picked up that bottle of Blanton's this past weekend.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

I had a feeling it was you before I opened this thread!

Great looking porterhouse - about 2 pounds?

Big steak, good drink and a fine cigar - You sir are an inspiration to us all bro!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Bigfoot-

You need to open a steakhouse with cigar bar


----------



## oldkid (Feb 5, 2006)

Now I won't be able to get those pictures out of my mind. Very nice Bigfoot you just ruined my whole day


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

When are you moving to Houston so we can "drop in" on you, oh ... right around dinner time?


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Steak, ITS WHATS FOR DINNER!!


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

oh wow that looks so good to eat. Now that is what I am going to be wanting to eat all day now, thanks a lot. I am stuck with this 88 cent frozen dinner.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Man I can't wait to get back to the USA!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

I had, Oh never mind. It just wouldn't compare.... Thanks for sharing though, brian.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

living large!
now thats the way to take life by the horns
no pun intended


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

nice photos


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow - can't wait for it to warm up around here. j-e-a-l-o-u-s


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

what a fine evening.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

that has to be the night of all nights. i have a God of Fire resting in the humi waiting for that perfect time to indulge myself with


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

I guess nubbin on my deer sausage doesn't hold the same weight as a big ole porterhouse monster. 

You probably have the 50 million watt spotlight to fry those Texas skeeters too....


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Jonjonmacky said:


> Your living my fantasy... Not only do I wish I could eat like that, but smoke and drink like that too! HOLY HELL>


I am pretty sure bigfoot set you up to ensure that you could smoke like that for quite a while. Nice set up Bigfoot, I second the cigar bar steakhouse.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

dont beg dont bum just go and get you some...


----------



## madurodave-cl (Feb 16, 2008)

man! talk about the good life! You are living it up!:dribble:


----------

